# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Newbie to TB

## SVW

Thinking about tacking on a few days in TB to our next Negril trip & 2 places interested me.  I know they are vastly different, but has anyone stayed at either Ital Rest or Taino Cove & if so what are your opinions on them? Are they safe properties? We are older so that has become more of a concern these past few years than when we first started traveling to JA.  Also what can you expect to pay to get to Negril from there?  I think it looks like about $150 to get from Mo Bay to TB. We did spend a day in TB once but I'd like to experience actually staying there.  Also is a meal at Little Ochi worth the drive?  Thanks :Smile:

----------


## mjc12771

We leave for TB Thursday for 9 days then to Negril for 2. Cost from Mobay to TB is $140 for 4 but joe cool looks like cheaper at $120. Then from TB to Negril $110 for 2 with Negril one stop.

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

Tanino Cove looks like a nice place to stay but it is quite a walk to other places to eat

----------


## TennesseeJed

From my experience, everything in TB was safe. I never felt remotely uncomfortable or unsafe, and I walked everywhere at night. Very friendly people there.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

My jerk lionfish at Little Ochi might have been my favorite seafood dinner of my 70 years so I say yes, it's worth it. I'd go by route taxi. TB to Junction, Junction to Alligator Pond. Your drop off is right there. Coming back you should find a route taxi that goes directly to TB. I trust you are going for lunch and not dinner; route taxis start fizzling out around 4:30.  If you aren't comfortable in a route taxi, your lodging host will be able to set you up. I know friends that went by boat but I thought that was too $ although you get to view Lovers Leap from bottom.

----------


## SVW

Thanks for all the good answers & it looks like I definitely have to put Little Ochi on my list.  Since it looks like Taino Cove is far from everything has anyone stayed at Jakes?  I read some very positive things about it on TripAdvisor but also a few really negative ones too.  We would have to stay in one of the less expensive rooms there.  Ital Rest still intrigues me but I don't know if my husband would like cold showers & no electricity for very long.  And I do enjoy a nice pool. But it does look really peaceful there.

----------


## hey_mon

Friends of ours stayed at the Treasure Beach Hotel and pretty much had the run of the place.  We stayed at Katamah and would wonder down and hang by the pool and a lot of the time we were the only ones there!!!  Not sure when you are going but there are a lot of very nice and reasonably priced villas in tbeach as well.

----------


## SVW

Thinking of Nov.

----------


## hey_mon

I like this site for pics and rates.  You get a good idea of what's out there...
https://www.treasurebeachonestop.com/resorts.html

----------

